# The Guardian G Shock Watch



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

my apologies if this topic has been brought up already, I have not been on this site for while and my old panerai name was either closed or I forgot the password.

Does anyone know what G Shock Kevin Costner was wearing in the recent movie 'The Guardian'?

I thought it might of been a mudman or a Frogman. It also looked like the writting G Shock was red.

Thanks for any help

Tom...


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tom, happy to help you â€" if you want a definitive answer, PM me and I can point you in the direction of G-SHOCK experts.


----------



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

Roy said:


> It looks like a Frogman to me, maybe GW200tc-3v.


Yes I think your right there Roy. It comes to DVD in febuary so im going to have another look.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe Tom asked here because he has tried every where else.









Tom, I'm sure that someone on here will know for sure as soon as more of us have seen the film.


----------



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

TomsTag said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a Frogman to me, maybe GW200tc-3v.
> ...


Hey seamaster im having trouble sending private messages at the moment, it seems to give me error messages.

Could I email you? [email protected] is my email if you'd care to email me if thats ok with you

Thanks a lot

Tom


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> Maybe Tom asked here because he has tried every where else.


There are other places? Other watch forums? WHO KNEW?









Tom, I will email you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Really, other forums ? Wow, I never knew they existed.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> Really, other forums ? Wow, I never knew they existed.


----------



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

Unfortunatly I have left a post at another forum hint hint and got 0 replies

Apparently they had that discussion topic a while ago of which I can't find, so it did'nt help

That's why I came here


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> Really, other forums ? Wow, I never knew they existed.


Strangely they _do _exist. But are generally agreed to be irrelevant...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

TomsTag said:


> Unfortunatly I have left a post at another forum hint hint and got 0 replies
> 
> Apparently they had that discussion topic a while ago of which I can't find, so it did'nt help
> 
> That's why I came here


Well you came to the best place. 

To be honest I do not think anyone knows for sure yet. I will have a better idea when I have seen the film as will a lot of other people. I did see a picture of the watch and it does look like a Frogman to me but the picture was not clear enough to be 100%.


----------



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Roy,

May I ask where you seen this picture please?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It was on one of the movie sites, I cannot remember which one but will have a another look for it.

There is one picture where he is in short sleeve shirt and the watch is visable. It is not close enough to make out exactly what it is though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Found it :


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found this Italian blog : http://www.filmindustries.it/blogpp/2006/0...-casio-g-shock/


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

TomsTag said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my apologies if this topic has been brought up already, I have not been on this site for while and my old panerai name was either closed or I forgot the password.
> 
> Tom...


Tom, if you want your old Panerai name back then I can reset the password. Just let me know, it has not been closed.


----------



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Roy, it's ok I will keep this name now its fine. Thanks anyway

That's a great photo there, it does not look like a frogman. That italian site look's great, I found that the other night aswell, I could'nt figure out the language though.

I now know it's italian.

That G Shock Costner is wearing there is not a Frogman I dont think.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

TomsTag said:


> That G Shock Costner is wearing there is not a Frogman I dont think.


No I don't think so either now. It looks more like a Mudman or a hybrid.


----------



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing, maybe a mudman.

I think it's a watch from 2003/2004 sort of time. The G Shock is definatly red writting


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> Just found this Italian blog : http://www.filmindustries.it/blogpp/2006/0...-casio-g-shock/


Roy, you never cease to amaze me when it comes to timepieces.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The guy on the left looks like he is wearing a Frogman.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I mean the left of Costner.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> The guy on the left looks like he is wearing a Frogman.


What worries me is the expression on his face.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Costner looks like he's farting and the other guy is getting a whiff.


----------



## TomsTag (Dec 14, 2006)

Haha yea

Although those picture's are exellent

There is a frogman featured in this movie exactly the same as the one in the Italian blog site from the link just now.

A guy in the bar they go to, the senoir cheif of the military in the other bar they go to is wearing one.

Im sure it's not a frogman costner is wearing though


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> Costner looks like he's farting and the other guy is getting a whiff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Really, other forums ? Wow, I never knew they existed.


_Naa_, they are just the figment of deranged imaginations


----------

